# New (to me) 1985 Sekai 2400 PICS



## prcdslnc13 (Apr 24, 2009)

I posted up earlier about whether or not to get this bike. Im really glad I did, it rides completely different then my old motobecane. When I got it it had been treated well but the drive train looked like it had been actually lubed with grease, so it was disgusting, and the tires and bar tape were dry rotted, and the gears didnt shift worth a crap. After 6 hours or so I replaced :
brake lines and housing
brake pads
shift cables and housing
brake handle boots
tubes and tires
chain

and I cleaned and lubed:
entire bike frame
front and rear derailleurs
front sprocket assm
rear cassette

After alot of work and some first time experience  the bike rides amazing. I even took it out for my first commute to work this morning. Heres some pics of the bike, ride report later.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Tange #2 tubeset, Suntour dropouts. Nice. Well worth investing some time and money.


----------



## prcdslnc13 (Apr 24, 2009)

with this bike will I have get special threaded bb's or headsets or anything like the french bikes? Im new to this whole retro bike ordeal and cant find much info on that stuff


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

prcdslnc13 said:


> with this bike will I have get special threaded bb's or headsets or anything like the french bikes? Im new to this whole retro bike ordeal and cant find much info on that stuff


Nope. That's the beauty of the '70's and '80's Japanese frames. All standard British threading. You can even put a modern drivetrain with the now standard 130mm rear axle spacing into those old 126mm frames - often without the need for cold setting. The only hitch is that a lot of lower end ones require a JIS headset with a 27mm crown race. But those can be had.

Do yourself a favor and Google "Sheldon Brown.":thumbsup:


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

Very nice buy. The bottom bracket is standard British threaded, but the taper is probably JIS rather than ISO (only the Sugino Mighty Compe had ISO, which I found out the hard way). The only difficult thing I see on that bike is the brake hoods, they will be hard to replace since it looks like you have barrel adjusters. I have Dia Compe Gran Compe brake levers with barrel adjusters, and finding new hoods to fit took forever.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

bwana said:


> Very nice buy. The bottom bracket is standard British threaded, but the taper is probably JIS rather than ISO (only the Sugino Mighty Compe had ISO, which I found out the hard way). The only difficult thing I see on that bike is the brake hoods, they will be hard to replace since it looks like you have barrel adjusters. I have Dia Compe Gran Compe brake levers with barrel adjusters, and finding new hoods to fit took forever.


For close to the price of the hoods (if you can find them) you can get Cane Creek/Tektro levers. Campy shaped knockoffs and they work quite well.

I guarantee the bottom bracket is JIS taper. If it's shot, a $30 Shimano UN-54 or the like will fill the bill. Just make sure of the spindle length.


----------



## prcdslnc13 (Apr 24, 2009)

is there a good way to tell? I dont have a bottom bracket tool so I cant pull it out and look at it. when I had the chain off I picked the bike up and spun the cranks and it felt fairly smooth. I little rumble but nothing horrible.


----------

